

Secret, the Popular Message-Sharing App, Comes Under Fire Over Cyberbullying - zabalmendi
http://www.bustle.com/#/articles/34362-secret-the-popular-message-sharing-app-comes-under-fire-over-cyberbullying

======
zcdziura
Perhaps this is an unpopular opinion that I hold, but I don't feel that it is
the company's responsibility to dictate to their users how they should use the
company's product (within reason, of course). Now, bullying and cyberbullying
are a serious problem, and there's no doubt about that. However, cyberbullying
doesn't occur because apps like Secret exist; there are other forces at play
here.

Now, should companies like Secret ENABLE cyberbullying to happen? Of course
not! But should they sensor what goes up onto their service? I don't think so.
There are features which they can implement (if they haven't already) which
can be used to allow users to flag certain content as being abusive, and
repeat offenders can be permabanned. That seems like a more appropriate course
of action from Secret, instead of sensoring what their users put up on their
service, which is what many critics seems to be advocating for.

Now, I haven't used Secret in a very long time (doesn't seem all that popular
with my group of friends), but I'm fairly certain that they provide users the
ability to flag inappropriate content. I could be wrong, of course, and I'm
open correction on this.

